# Some of my Images for your enjoyment



## Mntsnow (Apr 22, 2003)

Here is some of my images and from there you can also see my site members images as I too have a online gallery.


----------



## photobug (Apr 25, 2003)

I liked to snowmobile pics. I'm just guessing you don't live in CA.   

Jim


----------



## Mntsnow (Apr 25, 2003)

hehe  Yep

Midvale, Utah


----------



## xianese (May 10, 2003)

mntsnow, are thoese guns yours?


----------



## Mntsnow (May 10, 2003)

Yep


----------



## xianese (May 11, 2003)

Very cool!!! :twisted:


----------



## AnonymousCoward (May 15, 2003)

I missed the guns the first time through ... now there is something I would not post online ...  not after Ruby Ridge and Waco. 

Maybe my 1880 Colt 45, Navy Arms 30cal ball & cap and 1903 Remington bayonet since they are colletor pieces ... but would stop there.


----------

